# emerge via http

## soigres

scusate se sto facendo una domanda ovvia ma non riesco a trovare la soluzione

sono nella situazione in cui posso usare solo http e https e volevo sapere se è possibile aggiornare il portage e i installare i pacchetti in questa situazione

grazie, ciao!

----------

## randomaze

 *soigres wrote:*   

> scusate se sto facendo una domanda ovvia ma non riesco a trovare la soluzione
> 
> sono nella situazione in cui posso usare solo http e https e volevo sapere se è possibile aggiornare il portage e i installare i pacchetti in questa situazione
> 
> grazie, ciao!

 

 *Manuale Gentoo wrote:*   

> Se si è dietro ad un firewall che blocca il traffico rsync è possibile usare emerge-webrsync che scarica ed installa una immagine completa di Portage.

 

----------

## Onip

penso che con

```
# emerge-webrsync
```

tu possa aggiornare portage via http.

per quanto riguarda scaricare i distfiles ti conviene usare un mirror http:// come, ad esempio http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources

Byez

----------

## codadilupo

```
# emerge-webrsync
```

 :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## soigres

l'avevo notato ma mi da una fila di questi errori:

```
md5sum: portage-20051208.tar.bz2.md5sum: no properly formatted MD5 checksum lines found

md5 failed on portage-20051208.tar.bz2
```

----------

## salade

Puoi sempre usare il pacchetto dante:

```

*  net-proxy/dante

      Latest version available: 1.1.18

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 827 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.inet.no/dante/

      Description: A free socks4,5 and msproxy implementation

      License:     BSD

```

----------

## Ferdinando

 *soigres wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> md5sum: portage-20051208.tar.bz2.md5sum: no properly formatted MD5 checksum lines found
> ```
> ...

 

Se fai

```
cat /var/tmp/emerge-webrsync/portage-20051208.tar.bz2.md5sum
```

cosa ti dice?

Potrebbe anche essere un errore temporaneo, magari hai scaricato male il file.

Ciao

----------

## Luca89

Puoi sempre scaricarti la snapshot a mano e scompattarla nella portdir.

----------

## soigres

ok, ma scusate per quanto riguarda l'update dei pacchetti? se io scelgo un mirror http comunque vedo che cerca sempre i sorgenti in ftp...

----------

## Ferdinando

 *soigres wrote:*   

> ok, ma scusate per quanto riguarda l'update dei pacchetti? se io scelgo un mirror http comunque vedo che cerca sempre i sorgenti in ftp...

 

Se metti nella variabile GENTOO_MIRRORS in /etc/make.conf solo siti http non dovrebbe cercarti siti ftp nel 99% dei casi; certo che se il pacchetto è solo su un sito ftp non c'è dio che ti salvi...

Ciao

----------

## Kernel78

Se metti solo mirror http non è possibile che cerchi di scaricare tramite ftp  :Shocked: 

Prova a postare la tua GENTOO_MIRRORS

----------

## soigres

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.be.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/,http://gentoo.ngi.it/"

USE="X -3dnow acpi -emacs fbcon -firefox hal ithreads -javascript -joystick qt -kde -arts kdeenablefinal kdexdeltas mmx msn pcmcia sse sse-filters sse2 threads stroke unicode usb userlocales wifi winbind alsa -oss -apm -berkdb -crypt -cups -eds -ipv6 mad -mikmod mpeg -ogg -vorbis -spell -tcpd -tiff xmms -bonobo -dbus -gb -gnome gtk gtk2 gkthtml dvd cdr -scanner samba tetex -fortran ssl perl -nvidia -python tcltk -xml2 profile motif Xaw3d toolbar svg bzip2 -esd -oggvorbis -gstreamer vim-with-x mmxext -real -win32codecs -xvid -sox bitmap-fonts -mng -musicbrainz -xine aac"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

LINGUAS="it"

FEATURES="ccache"
```

dunque, l'emerge-webrsync non mi va nemmeno a casa e mi da lo stesso errore... per quanto riguarda i pacchetti domani riproverò ma mi pare di aver visto che va a cercarli su ftp... non è che il deltup va solo su ftp?

----------

## Scen

Mah, c'è quella virgola in GENTOO_MIRRORS che non mi piace  :Rolling Eyes: 

Prova a metterci uno spazio, invece!

Per aggiornare il tree di portage in modo MOOOLTO manuale, potresti fare così:

scaricarti uno snapshot di portage

scompattarlo da qualche parte (es in /tmp/portage_snapshot)

 da root, dare 

```
rsync -avP --delete --delete-after --exclude=/distfiles/ --exclude=/packages/ --exclude=/cvs-src/ /tmp/portage_snapshot/ /usr/portage/
```

, seguito da un 

```
emerge metadata
```

Se ho cannato qualche passaggio correggetemi  :Razz: 

----------

## Kernel78

Anche io punterei il dito contro quella virgola ...

Prova a sostituire quella virgola con uno spazio, a cancellare tutti i file contenuti in /var/tmp/emerge-webrsync/ (dovrebbero essere soltanto degli md5) e rilanciare emerge-webrsync

Il problema può essere dato dal fatto che prima di scaricarsi un file controlla se lo ha già scaricato, nel tuo caso penso abbia cercato di scaricarli ma visto che la lista dei mirror era errata il download non è andato a buon fine ma ha probabilmente creato lo stesso il file che si aspettava di scaricare. Purtroppo una volta che trova il file in quella cartella non cerca più di riscaricarlo ma si limita a controllarlo ed essendo errato ti da giustamente dei problemi.

Cancellando il contenuto di quella cartella si scaricherà tutto quello che gli serve.

----------

## soigres

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Anche io punterei il dito contro quella virgola ...
> 
> Prova a sostituire quella virgola con uno spazio, a cancellare tutti i file contenuti in /var/tmp/emerge-webrsync/ (dovrebbero essere soltanto degli md5) e rilanciare emerge-webrsync
> 
> Il problema può essere dato dal fatto che prima di scaricarsi un file controlla se lo ha già scaricato, nel tuo caso penso abbia cercato di scaricarli ma visto che la lista dei mirror era errata il download non è andato a buon fine ma ha probabilmente creato lo stesso il file che si aspettava di scaricare. Purtroppo una volta che trova il file in quella cartella non cerca più di riscaricarlo ma si limita a controllarlo ed essendo errato ti da giustamente dei problemi.
> ...

 fatto tutto ma il problema è rimasto...

non importa... adesso provo a vedere se riesco ad installare i pacchetti che è decisamente più importante

grazie a tutti!

----------

## Kernel78

 *soigres wrote:*   

> fatto tutto ma il problema è rimasto...
> 
> non importa... adesso provo a vedere se riesco ad installare i pacchetti che è decisamente più importante
> 
> grazie a tutti!

 

Puoi postare le prime righe che ti restituisce emerge-webrsync ? le prime 10 vanno benissimo

Vorrei farti notare che se tu non aggiorni portage potresti trovarti a installare versioni con dei bug che sono già stati corretti, quindi è vero che è importante poter installare ma è ancora più importante poter installare sw aggiornato  :Wink: 

----------

## soigres

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *soigres wrote:*   fatto tutto ma il problema è rimasto...
> 
> non importa... adesso provo a vedere se riesco ad installare i pacchetti che è decisamente più importante
> 
> grazie a tutti! 
> ...

 

edit: ho provato ad installare firefox 1.5 e vedo che appunto come dicevo sopra lui va a cercare le patch (deltup quelle robe lì insomma) in server ftp... spero esista la possibilità di scaricare anche le patch via http oppure devo trovare un comando per non usare deltup solo questa volta (insomma deltup è comodo, non vorrei disinstallarlo)

----------

## soigres

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *soigres wrote:*   fatto tutto ma il problema è rimasto...
> 
> non importa... adesso provo a vedere se riesco ad installare i pacchetti che è decisamente più importante
> 
> grazie a tutti! 
> ...

 

```
soigres02 sazzu # emerge-webrsync 

Fetching most recent snapshot

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20060119

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20060118

md5sum: portage-20060118.tar.bz2.md5sum: no properly formatted MD5 checksum lines found

md5sum: portage-20060118.tar.bz2.md5sum: no properly formatted MD5 checksum lines found

md5 failed on portage-20060118.tar.bz2

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20060117

md5sum: portage-20060117.tar.bz2.md5sum: no properly formatted MD5 checksum lines found

md5 failed on portage-20060117.tar.bz2

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20060116

md5sum: portage-20060116.tar.bz2.md5sum: no properly formatted MD5 checksum lines found

md5 failed on portage-20060116.tar.bz
```

ho appena fatto un emerge sync ed è andato tutto bene... webrsync non va

----------

## Kernel78

Hai sostituio la virgola con uno spazio nella variabile GENTOO_MIRRORS ?

Puoi controllare che la directory /var/tmp/emerge-webrsync sia vuota ? (altrimenti svuotala)

e riprova ...

/EDIT: potrebbe essere che mi stia rimbambendo ma sei sei riuscito ad usare rsync mi sa che non è vero che puoi usare solo http e https  :Confused: 

----------

## soigres

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Hai sostituio la virgola con uno spazio nella variabile GENTOO_MIRRORS ?
> 
> Puoi controllare che la directory /var/tmp/emerge-webrsync sia vuota ? (altrimenti svuotala)
> 
> e riprova ...

 fatto tutto ma niente, stesso errore

----------

## Kernel78

 *soigres wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Hai sostituio la virgola con uno spazio nella variabile GENTOO_MIRRORS ?
> 
> Puoi controllare che la directory /var/tmp/emerge-webrsync sia vuota ? (altrimenti svuotala)
> 
> e riprova ... fatto tutto ma niente, stesso errore

 

Adesso diventa una questione di principio ...

Potresti postare l'output di

```
emerge --info
```

 grazie.

----------

## soigres

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *soigres wrote:*    *Kernel78 wrote:*   Hai sostituio la virgola con uno spazio nella variabile GENTOO_MIRRORS ?
> 
> Puoi controllare che la directory /var/tmp/emerge-webrsync sia vuota ? (altrimenti svuotala)
> 
> e riprova ... fatto tutto ma niente, stesso errore 
> ...

 

```
soigres02 sazzu # emerge --info

Portage 2.0.53 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.13-gent                                                                 oo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor         1.40                                                                 GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share                                                                 /config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/shar                                                                 e/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/sh                                                                 are/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/tex                                                                 mf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/                                                                  http://gentoo.ngi.it/"

LINGUAS="it"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.be.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X Xaw3d aac acpi alsa audiofile avi bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr curl dvd emb                                                                 oss encode exif expat fam fbcon foomaticdb gdbm gif gkthtml glut gpm gtk gtk2 ha                                                                 l idn imagemagick imlib ithreads jpeg kdeenablefinal kdexdeltas lcms libg++ libw                                                                 ww mad mmx mmxext motif mp3 mpeg msn ncurses nls opengl pam pcmcia pcre pdflib p                                                                 erl png profile qt quicktime readline samba sdl sse sse-filters sse2 ssl stroke                                                                  svg tcltk tetex threads toolbar truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode                                                                  usb userlocales vim-with-x wifi winbind xmms xv zlib linguas_it userland_GNU ke                                                                 rnel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS

soigres02 sazzu # 
```

----------

## Kernel78

Svelato l'arcano ...

Visto che tu usi come mirror http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ lui si aspetta di trovare gli snapshots in una directory omonima che però è vuota (non chiedermi come mai).

Se provi a invertire i tuoi mirror per usare prima http://gentoo.ngi.it/ dovresti riuscire a fare emerge-webrsync (ho controllato che questo abbia gli snapshots  :Wink:  )

----------

## soigres

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Svelato l'arcano ...
> 
> Visto che tu usi come mirror http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ lui si aspetta di trovare gli snapshots in una directory omonima che però è vuota (non chiedermi come mai).
> 
> Se provi a invertire i tuoi mirror per usare prima http://gentoo.ngi.it/ dovresti riuscire a fare emerge-webrsync (ho controllato che questo abbia gli snapshots  )

 infatti funziona!!!! MITICOOOO!!!

grazie!

----------

## Kernel78

 *soigres wrote:*   

> infatti funziona!!!! MITICOOOO!!!
> 
> grazie!

 

e di cosa ?

metti [risolto] nel titolo   :Wink: 

----------

## soigres

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *soigres wrote:*   infatti funziona!!!! MITICOOOO!!!
> 
> grazie! 
> 
> e di cosa ?
> ...

 eh no, adesso rimane il problema dei pacchetti... non vorrei che deltup funzioni solo su server ftp solo che ora non posso testare perchè non sono nelle aule dell'uni

----------

## Kernel78

 *soigres wrote:*   

> eh no, adesso rimane il problema dei pacchetti... non vorrei che deltup funzioni solo su server ftp solo che ora non posso testare perchè non sono nelle aule dell'uni

 

Perchè non puoi testarlo ? basta che con un firewall impedisci comunicazioni ftp e vedi se funziona lo stesso   :Wink: 

----------

